# chodit po doktorách



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, narazil jsem na vazbu _chodit/lítat/běhat po doktor*ách*_, kde bych čekal _po doktor*ech*_, jak se ovšem taky říká. Tušíte někdo, proč se používá ta koncovka po doktor*ách*, která není v souladu s normálním skloňovacím vzorem podstatného jména mužského rodu "doktor"?  Na internetu se mi nepodařilo žádné vysvětlení najít.

Znám i další takový případ "je po ptákách".

Děkuji předem za vaše postřehy.


----------



## Mori.cze

Dobrý den,

"po doktorách" bych nevypustila z pusy, zřejmě jde o nějaký regionalismus.

Správně spisovně je v 6. pádě mn. č. koncovka mužského rodu _-ech, -ách_ nebo _-ích_, konkrétně pták měkčí _k_ v _c _a užívá koncovky -ích, tedy "po ptácích", varianta "po ptákách" je zcela běžná hovorová čeština. Ke slovům typu doktor se příručka nevyjadřuje, ale podle všeho budou patřit někam ke slovům zakončeným -l, -s apod., byť přímo -r není zmíněno. Spisovně je nepochybně "po doktorech" a ani v obecné češtině jsem se osobně jakživa s jiným tvarem nesetkala.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím EM, plně souhlasím s Mori.cze, "po doktorách" bych taky nikdy neřekl . Pokud jde o "po ptákách", tak v idiomatickém významu lze použít výhradně spojení "a máme po ptákách", "po ptácích" by nikdy neřekl snad nikdo.


----------



## bibax

Tak ve "Švajcu" to těžko uslyšíte, ale udivuje mě, že v Uničově se to neříká. To je přesně ta oblast, kde bych to čekal. Sloveso _létati_ bych samozřejmě časoval hezky po staročesku (lécu, léceš, ..., lécou): _*Včil su marod a lécu po doktorách*_.

Mmch, ještě můžete narazit na "kouzelníkách", dokonce "farářách" (ale to už je hodně nářeční).

_"Selena Gomez hrála v kouzelníkách ...."
"... každá kolej je pojmenována po slavných kouzelníkách ..."
"JUSTIN RUSSO ... hezkéééééj! mám ho rada v kouzelníkách ale alex víc" (Makulka)
atd. atd._

Koncovka *-ách* patří k a-kmenům, to á je ve skutečnosti kmenové, koncovka je -ch (ryb-a- > ryb-á-ch). Mělo by tedy být správně "o starostách, předsedách, fotbalistách":
_"... o mincmajstřiech anebo o starostách dielu královského, ..."
"A to ani nemluvim kupříkladu o takových fotbalistách."
_
Naproti tomu by mělo být správně "o šaších, pleších" (šach, plech nejsou a-kmeny):
_"... takže se po několika šaších dohodli též na remíze"
"... 3. místo, městské kolo v šaších" (ZŠ v Českém Těšíně)
"Záviny na dvou obrovských pleších nám upekly paní kuchařky v kuchyni."
_
Ale nějak se nám ta čeština časem popletla.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím bibaxi, v Uničově jsem to vážně snad ještě neslyšel . Jsem sice Hanák, ale bydlím ve městě, ne na vesnici, což je mohdy velký rozdíl - v Uničově nářečí neuslyšíte, možná tak u starších občanů, ale stačí zajet do Újezda nebo do Šumvaldu a tam to "valijó o sto šest" . Nemůžu tedy tvrdit, že by to tam takto nikdo neřekl, ovšem o tom se dá jen spekulovat. Chtělo by to názor někoho, kdo na vesnici vyrůstal a bydlí tam


----------



## bibax

Koncovka *-ách* je obecně na Moravě (bez ohledu na nářečí) častější než v Čechách, jak u životných i neživotných maskulin, tak i u neuter:

mistrách, starostách, obrazách, nožách, zlodějách,
městách, autách, kuřatách, polách, vajcách, zelách, etc.

_"Já opravdu nechci po učitelách, aby mé dítě vychovávali, ..."
"Třeba vyvrací divný mýtus, že ludé v menších dědinách možú byt méň inteligentní než v městách."
"Stojánek je pěkně tvarovaný. Stojí na dvou nožách."  _Tak nevím, jestli to není překlep, tvar nožách je od nůž.


> ... (učitelech 44 %, učitelách 16 %, učitelích 40 %), revize v 90. letech však ukázala významný pokles [tvarů na -ách a -ech] ...
> 
> _z bakalářské práce Jany Bednářové: REGIONÁLNĚ PŘÍZNAKOVÉ PRVKY V MLUVĚ MLADÉ GENERACE NA BLANENSKU A TIŠNOVSKU_


----------

